# Removing canula



## Admin (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone else have loads of insulin oozing out of their skin when they remove their canula? I didn't originally - but it has happened the last few times - am wondering if insulin was even in my body? I was hoping it would correlate to my ridiculous random high readings - but it doesn't. Argghhhh!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 18, 2010)

Admin said:


> Anyone else have loads of insulin oozing out of their skin when they remove their canula? I didn't originally - but it has happened the last few times - am wondering if insulin was even in my body? I was hoping it would correlate to my ridiculous random high readings - but it doesn't. Argghhhh!



Yes this sometimes happens, it depends on angle and how long ago you did a bolus, how long the canula was in for, sometimes no reason at all.


Just had a thought, when you change your canula do you go up?    Are these when you have highs as well perhaps.   Some people go up and some go down.   Jessica goes up and I use a temp basal then.   After every set change I do a temp basal of 150% for one hour.


----------



## Admin (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Adrienne - I hadn't noticed it - but will look out for it. Interesting..


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2010)

Also, we were advised to leave the old canula in for a couple of hours, just in case there was insulin hanging around it and it would have the chance to go in.

My son seems to be one of those folks who doesn't tend to go high with a set change -- but he doesn't seem to with a shower or anything like that either...

But he almost always leaves the canula in for a quite a while, unless we suspect there's something up with it and need to examine it!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes absolutely Patricia, that is advised.   We can't do that however so I forget to mention it to people.   We have a canula on one butt cheek and the sensor on the other so we need the space !!


----------

